
An FPGA Implementation of a Distributed Virtual Machine [pdf] - weatherlight
https://www.cs.unm.edu/~williams/fpga-ucnc18.pdf
======
analognoise
GALS style has been around for a while, but I'm interested in the application.
Is the code up somewhere?

~~~
weatherlight
I have no idea.

